# Killed in 2001, Released To Kill Again In 2007



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah yes, Canadian justice at its finest:

"The document, filed at Edmonton's courthouse, says "there are reasonable grounds for believing that human body, human arm, hack saw, rubber gloves, gun, safe, quantity of Canadian currency, black garbage bags, two knives, blood staining and anything suitable for forensic analysis" might be found in suite 1406 at 8820 Jasper Avenue.
On Friday, the four men who were arrested made their first appearance in an Edmonton courtroom. Kyle Grapentine, 23, *Michael Alexander Gray*, 23, Nicholas Richard Harris, 25, and 23-year-old Jason George Costouros are charged with being accessory to murder and interfering with a dead body. The four men, dressed in blue remand centre coveralls, appeared calm and composed.
*Gray was convicted in 2002 of killing Layton Montpellier*, of Falher, after an altercation at Cowboys Country Saloon. According to a National Parole Board document, Gray was celebrating his 18th birthday in November 2001 when he and Montpellier bumped into each other on the dance floor. A fight broke out and the club's bouncer ejected the men from the club.
Montpellier, 22, ran away. Gray pursued and stabbed him in the chest with a butterfly knife.
*Gray left prison in August on a statutory release. A parole board document describes him as having shown "impulsive, antisocial behaviour" while in custody. The report also notes that he had a tendency to "externalize blame and take little responsibility."*

Emphasis mine. Nice of the parole board to let the public know he was not fit to return to public life, but what the hell, it's Canada, let him go to kill another.  

The Conservatives can't act too quickly to put creeps like this away permanently.

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjourn....html?id=4f71a017-3fa5-42db-a555-2ef29557e1a9


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

But rehabilitation in our prison works  

Judges that hand down and support harsher sentences can't come soon enough.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Are the judges appointed federally or provincially? Is the parole board appointed federally or provincially?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Are the judges appointed federally or provincially? Is the parole board appointed federally or provincially?


Since he was jailed by a too lenient judge for the first murder it would be federal as that involves the Criminal Code of Canada. Thus it had to be the National Parole Board who would release him so the appointments would be federal on both counts, would they not?


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

T


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

I cannot imagine why we let people like this back out. If I was in power, you murder somebody = go to jail for life, no ifs ands or buts - LIFE. Oh but you can give the option for capital punishment. This way the Canadian public can still feel like we were trying to help them out.

Or better yet lets adopt a more barbaric judicial system.
Stealing = Arms cut off
Petafile= Prison for life
Drinking and Driving = Permenant loss of license Kill whele DUI = prison for life. 
Graffiti = Hands cut off

Thats more or less all I can think of off the top of my head. With this system I believe there would be alot less crimes committed.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, no.

Judges may interpret the law, and apply the law, but the sentences they grant are entirely within their own purview. And there is no question that they could have granted longer and more meaningful sentences here, with no chance for parole or time off. Same for the parole board: they have a range of responses available to them.

While I'm in agreement that judges are too lenient overall, you can't judge a particular case without knowing ALL of the facts involved. It isn't enough to scan some insipid newspaper/web article and think you know all about it.




SINC said:


> Since he was jailed by a too lenient judge for the first murder it would be federal as that involves the Criminal Code of Canada. Thus it had to be the National Parole Board who would release him so the appointments would be federal on both counts, would they not?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> Judges may interpret the law, and apply the law, but the sentences they grant are entirely within their own purview. And there is no question that they could have granted longer and more meaningful sentences here, with no chance for parole or time off. Same for the parole board: they have a range of responses available to them.
> 
> ...


The last place he killed was 15 km from my home and working for the local paper, I know plenty about this dirtbag. Yes, I was there in the courtroom and yes I know what I'm talking about.

I even know enough about continuity to place a quote first in a post, and then comment on it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, other than writing here, do you lobby your local MP (who is now part of the government, at least for a little while), and the justice ministers and attorneys-general, provincially and federally, to ask for longer minimum criminal sentences?

You might have said that you were in the courtroom. I removed the reference from my post above.

I am quoting your post below. I have no doubt that you'll be able to follow along. I figure that from the context of my post, you'll know what I'm referencing, but if not you may wish to review what follows. No guarantee it will be that way consistently.



SINC said:


> The last place he killed was 15 km from my home and working for the local paper, I know plenty about this dirtbag. Yes, I was there in the courtroom and yes I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I even know enough about continuity to place a quote first in a post, and then comment on it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> So, other than writing here, do you lobby your local MP (who is now part of the government, at least for a little while), and the justice ministers and attorneys-general, provincially and federally, to ask for longer minimum criminal sentences?
> 
> You might have said that you were in the courtroom. I removed the reference from my post above.
> 
> I am quoting your post below. I have no doubt that you'll be able to follow along. I figure that from the context of my post, you'll know what I'm referencing, but if not you may wish to review what follows. No guarantee it will be that way consistently.


See story:

http://www.stalbertgazette.com/news/2007/0224/top1.htm

I have been lobbying my MPs and many PMs for many long years for tougher sentencing and elected judges. I will continue to do so until age defeats me because I believe it to be right. Unfortunately the current crop of political hack judges will outlive me at over $150,000 a year plus for making bad decisions.

And yes, not to worry, I can follow your convoluted method of posting. As a journeyman letterpress printer, beading rackwards is a specialty of mine.


----------



## Sun Dog (Jan 4, 2004)

The other day I was waiting in the subway tunnel, and at the end of the platform I noticed an emergecny power on/off switch. It warned of 5 years in prison for misuse. Our system seems out of wack.


----------



## maccam (Jun 28, 2006)

Someone please explain why this guy shouldn't be swingin' from a tree branch? 

There's no reason why taxpayers should pay for low lifes like this guy to be sitting in a warm building in winter. He should be sent back into the food chain for processing.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

I have an family member who murdered his first wife after catching her cheating. He did his time (11 years) and after release he married again (for 27 years now), owns his own successful business and has raised 3 children. He is a good man.

I have another family member who, in his teens, killed his own father to stop his drunken, violent sexual abuse. Served no jail time, has since raised a wonderful family. He too is a good man.

While SINC is right about a few of these cases, i.e. lax justice predicated on the interpretation previous behaviors, this is only a fraction of what goes through the courts each and every day. SINC, you are the perpetual chicken-little of our times. Run for office if your letters to your leaders have proven ineffective. Run on a platform of cleaning up the justice system by building more prisons & elected judges. Bring down the heavy hand of the law and smack these people around until they learn that smacking people around is unjust. 

Or go here:
http://www.restorativejustice.org/intro/


----------

